

Why Software Architecture Matters - tfranco
http://blog.imaginarycloud.com/blog/2015/1/23/why-software-architecture-matters

======
tfranco
"It would be far easier to talk about and praise the successes, but I find
mistakes an interesting topic nonetheless, mainly because they are very useful
in bettering the learning process."

